# 7month old won't come out of water when called



## Scooter (Jan 4, 2014)

I thought i'd take my 7 month old girl to a nearby lake for a swim for the first time. She is pretty good on the recall and loves the beach in and out the water no problems. after seeing the other dogs go in she went straight in..........then wouldn't come out. She was totally fixated on the ducks....would glance at me when i called her then straight onto the ducks. after 90 mins all other dogs gone and getting dark i had to go swimming and pull her out!! :-[ i would like to take her again as she loved it......but not fancying a dip each time, any suggestions??


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Training... Whistle training prob best bet in this type of situation.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Sometimes it helps to pretend like you're leaving. Running away from the water, clapping jumping might get her attention. I don't know how far away from the water you can safely go, but go as far as possible and I reckon she will come after you.

Whistle training is a great suggestion for the long run.


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

Kafka said:


> Sometimes it helps to pretend like you're leaving. Running away from the water, clapping jumping might get her attention. I don't know how far away from the water you can safely go, but go as far as possible and I reckon she will come after you.


This is what works for me, everytime, or throwing a ball to get her out of the water. But basically every night when we go to the beach i have to do the "i'm leaving with or without you" routine


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I forgot about the "I'm leaving" routine! I used to so that all the time. Sometime I will get a cheese stick out and start eating it... That really gets W's attention!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

When Olive has a moment and decides to ignore me. I shout 'ok bye then byeee' and walk away. As soon as she cant see me she worrys and comes looking for me. 

try whistle training too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Something you have to take into account is she is a hunting bred dog. Its in her genes to want to hunt. She is not wanting to disobey, its just the strong drive that makes her unable to stop chasing the ducks on her own.

I hunt train my dogs and I don't know of any treat or me just walking away would make them want to stop a hunt.
Mine are on check cords when young, and then ecollar condition afterward.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

We learned this the hard way with one of our older dogs. We have a lake place and have to be very careful to make sure she can't see any ducks on the water when we let her out. If she sees them, she wants to get them, and we are of no interest to her. The e-collar helps. We don't even have to use the warning - as long as she has her collar on, she knows she has to listen to us. I love that! Good luck!


----------

